# My International 454.



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello all.
I wanted to present you the story of my tractor. This is Interational 454.
I bought it a month ago in not the best condition. I do not have a lot of pictures to show how it appeared at the time of purchase.

















The tractor had corroded the cabin and wheel arches so I decided to mount and paint. Some elements will be sandblasted. Some will and some powder coated paint.
Meanwhile, I fixed the gearshift levers because they were too loose. I filed a new sleeve and I put instead of the old.
Traktor I do for myself so I try to do everything exactly that was good for years to come.
Now it looks like this


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Misior,

I didn't realize that you were going to completely tear it down and repaint. Have fun, and keep us posted with pictures as you progress.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Misior, Looks like that tractor will give you many years of good service. Visit us more often!


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

looks like ur doing a great job !


I did mine a few years ago and, boy, I wish I had a pit like yours! My best was to park where I had the deepest depression between the wheels and block the tractor up with wood blocks.

I keep dreaming that some day I will dig the hole and pour the cement...........

oldguychuck


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I try to do well. So that the tractor has served me for years. His wife said that such an ugly will not go with me, then I have to try to work out nicely 
I am trying to replace all worn parts with new ones. Some can not buy so I try to do the same new.
We have a little cold so I look forward to painting at a better time. I will definitely threw pictures of the progress.

Does anyone have the number of the original cream color on IHC? I mean that what is on the rims.

As mentioned above, I try to replace worn components. We replace these which I myself do or buy.

Twisted the screws holding the lifting arm and the spacer:

















A special device for the removal of rust and old paint. Removing the paint lasted a minute:

















Sandblasted upper part of the cabin:









Perhaps a little too big tires bought 
9.50 x16 "









To be continued...


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Another blasted things.
Mounted quick to the front loader and pre-fitting assembly of the hydraulic distributor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Inrteresting..keep the updates coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Body repair work in progress


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Misior,

You are making good progress. You need to get some primer on that bare metal, or it will rust. Keep up the great work and pictures as well!


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

So we paint 
It was hard but done. As you can see in the last photo, the solvent we used not only to paint but were also special solvents for the painter 
How do you like it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Looking good Misior! I got a kick out of your "special solvents for the painter".


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Some small parts powder coated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

That's looking great misior!!!


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm sorry I rarely throw some updates but the work goes slowly. I have time only at night so can not be speeded up. I started already contain all the elements. I had to repair the electrical system on the tractor because nothing worked. I have only one photo of the new fuse elements but much is new. The entire rear installation will be done from scratch.
As a gift throw photos chipper what we do in my free time with my dad.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Misior,

Thanks for the update pictures. That fuse box is fantastic. My old Ford 3600 tractor has no fuses whatsoever. I disconnect the battery whenever I park it. 

And thanks for sharing your other projects that you do in your spare time.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

The front wheels already in place.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I pewie problem with the tractor.
This happened since I bought just now I remembered when I start the tractor.
When I want to change the position of the gearbox on the position of the high range (no matter how I set up a second lever 1-4) are terribly grinds and only a little harder it'll keep you on.
When I turn on the reverse or low range is no problem.
Has anyone ever had a similar case?


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Another little update.
By the way, work on the tractor absenting leaks (at the beginning of orbitrol but I have repaired the power steering actuator) and correcting worn parts.
Leakage of the equalizer valve is impossible to remove because they can not buy new seals and I had to avoid him using elbows.
I installed the new terminals throttle cable.
On the back instead of the usual Install automatic hitch. Mostly I myself cought trailer and it will be my great convenience.
Fixing the turnbuckle moved up to catch a fit.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Here's the effect of my work. More will be done in his spare time because now the tractor must work.
The cover for the battery not yet fitted.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Misior,

Your tractor looks very nice. That's your reward for all the hard work you put in it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

like your work Misior !!, your effort will give you great rewards


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

nice job. something to be proud of.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

It's been a long time since my last visit.
I had a lot of work and I have not had time to check back here.
Traktor is doing well, although it turned out that the engine is weak. I need to check the compression and setting of the injection pump.
Meanwhile, I began to repair the front loader.
The loader is worn out and neglected. The pins are each of a different diameter. The holes are rusty. I begin by boring holes for new pins. After this treatment I cleaned and painted structure which is mounted on the tractor in order to be able to continue to operate.
Several pictures of the work.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Misior, Welcome back! 

It's been a long time, but your tractor looks great.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

great to see the progress being made, when you have done all of the mods and repairs, you will have a good tractor


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice to hear you again 
I can not wait for Monday and checked out on Sunday, setting the injection pump. It turned out that somebody previously poorly installed a marker pulley and injection angle was offset by 15 degrees. I set as it should be and I wanted to run but broke down solenoid starter. I had him cut (it is disposable) to fix it because it spoiled the contacts. Now I have to do the nut lest it turn into a whole and mount.
I will try to do some photos.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Misior

That timing setup would have made your tractor run like a hairy goat !!, it is a good thing you have the ability to repair things and make something out of nothing.

Am I right in saying you have repaired or replaced the solenoid contacts, a lot of people will replace a solenoid before trying to repair the problem.

Waiting to see the finished product when all is painted.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I cleaned only contacts the solenoid. They were heavily burnt.
Prior to founding the loader, I decided to check the compression pressure and clean the injectors. As you can see one slot is destroyed. We also see that the seal is destroyed. I have to use the cutter and fix socket.
Someone knows what has to be compression pressure? The network information are different.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Slot Injector almost repaired. Compression pressure measured far on a cold engine. As for the old engine is a pretty good result. The first cylinder 23at, second 24 and third 22.
Of course, it was necessary to perform the instrument to replace the injector.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Misior,

Your tractor story will make a great presentation for TRACTOR OF THE MONTH. You have done a great job, please enter your tractor in the "Announcements and Support" section of this forum. There is a post by Tractor Beam entitled 2017 TRACTOR NOMINATIONS BEGIN. Enter your tractor story there.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks
January is already completed 
3 tractors are already entered.
I'll wait for them to finish work on my loader, and maybe then I add my tractor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Misior -- you are a handy bloke to have around a farm, I see you have made an adapter to measure the cylinder pressures, nothing like making your own jigs to save on cost, just brilliant mate.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Unfortunately, I was unable to fix the socket of the injector. I pulled out the old sleeve injector.
The good news is that the loader frame is painted


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Throw another batch of photos. Little progress was made. I was a little bit sick and I did not have time.
Unfortunately, I had to cut the frame. Actuator wiped the frame because the frame was a curve.
I was able to straighten up. I did all the new bolts and secure. Now you will paint part front frame and I make everything as it should be.
Staying do new hydraulic hoses and then mount to the front bucket.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Misior,

Looks to me that you are making good progress. Looks good!


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Because of the winter work going slowly, but it is half the battle 
Now I have to make mounting of the bucket on the front.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Looking great Misior. When you are ready, please enter it in the tractor of the month contest.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Misior : --- I bet you are a happy chappy being able to see the progress you have made since you acquired the 454, certainly starting to look like the Internationals I had the acquaintance with back in the 60's.

Great job


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello after a long break.
I was not here because the field work began, mostly with trees.
It took me a long time to finish the wood chipper.
But the final effect is satisfactory 
The machine from start to finish we did with my dad.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

a nice handy home grown wood chipper, you would be a handy bloke to have for a brother, like your work mate!!.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for my long absence. All through a lot of work and lack of time.
Not much changed except that I bought lawngenie LG72B lawn mower.
I fixed it to work and enjoy a quick mowing.
I have only one problem. When the tractor is hot enough, there is a problem with throwing gears because they grind.
The gearbox oil is new and of good quality.
Can anything be done about it? Is there any oil additive that will improve?
Surely the oil is rare and the gearbox is not new.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I am pretty sure they are not synchronized gears and you can not change gears on the fly. But if they are synchronized, did you use hy-trans oil?


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, i use hy-trans Oil and gears are synchronized. When Oil is not really warm there is no problem.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

then the blocking rings on the synchros are worn or damaged


----------

